# How often would you attend competitions?



## CubeRoots (Sep 14, 2012)

Supposing there were many good competitions within a reasonable travelling distance from you, how many would you go to?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2012)

I think the best frequency would be once a month within 4 hours of a drive.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 14, 2012)

Reasonable traveling distance for me would be less than half an hour or if I just happen to be in town in a different place. In other words, I don't care too much. I haven't gone to a single comp yet, but I would like to be official one of these days... like when I'm less busy...


----------



## hcfong (Sep 14, 2012)

Probably once a month.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Probably like 1 a month.


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 14, 2012)

4-8 a year I guess.


----------



## kbh (Sep 14, 2012)

5 is enough for me


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2012)

16+


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

How many would I go to? All of them!


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 14, 2012)

I already go to 16+ a year


----------



## Skullush (Sep 14, 2012)

I already go to ~16 a year.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 14, 2012)

So far, I go to around 10 comps a year.


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 14, 2012)

Once in 1.5 month, 2-3 hours by bus/train is a reasonable distance.
But if the events is really interesting, 8-10 hours is also fine


----------



## Kian (Sep 14, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I already go to 16+ a year



Same here!


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

I would go to all of them under 5 hours away, but I have to rely on my parents to take me, and they hesitate taking me to ones that are 3 hours away...


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 14, 2012)

How many I go to a year: ~1.5 a year in a 5 hour driving radius, and nationals. 

How many I would go to a year: 16+


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd become a nomadic comp dweller


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

Edward said:


> I'd become a nomadic comp dweller



this.


If only my parents would let me become a nomad...


----------



## radmin (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like 1 per month within an hour.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2012)

providing that it's within 10 minutes. I will go to up 2 competitions per year.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 14, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> providing that it's within 10 minutes. I will go to up 2 competitions per year.



The Waffle has spoken!

Too bad comps are more than 10 minutes away from me, so I have to go to lots of comps instead of just 2.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 14, 2012)

Odder said:


> Too bad comps are more than 10 minutes away from me, so I have to go to lots of comps instead of just 2.



Logic xD

I would go to as many as I could for about a year, then I'd probably start just going to ones with events I like.


----------



## Bob (Sep 14, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I already go to ~16 a year.


I call BS. 

You've been to 17 since you started in February 2011, 19 months ago. That's only 10.7 per year.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2012)

Every 2-3 months would be plenty enough for me, enough time to make noticeable progress


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 14, 2012)

Five a year would be ideal. Not too many that it becomes a chore to travel, but not too few that it seems like a massive event to me (which makes me nervous and make boo boos)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 15, 2012)

2011 - 2 :c
2012 - 4 so far, another next month, and it looks like I have time, so I might be at Levittown c:


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2012)

Around 4-8, depends on how many competitions there are in Malaysia in a year.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2012)

From 3 in 1 year, to 1 a year for 3 years... Somewhat like 6 / 4 = 1.5 a year .


----------



## cityzach (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to 9 in 2011
and in total I will attend 12 in 2012.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2012)

If I also had enough money, I'd go to 1-2 per month. I want to improve in at least one event before moving on to my next competition


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 15, 2012)

If i could id go to maybe once every other month  but school stuff is screwing me over!!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

While I do like going to competitions, saturating the amount I go to would ruin the fun of them. I thing 4-8 per year would be good; the spread out count would also better show my improvement(or lack thereof).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Five a year would be ideal. Not too many that it becomes a chore to travel, but not too few that it seems like a massive event to me (which makes me nervous and make boo boos)



Good point. More comps = less nervousness.


----------



## Kian (Sep 15, 2012)

17 comps last year. 13 thus far this year with at least 4 more coming.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

Starting last weekend I'm having 3 comps in 6 weeks with an average driving distance of about 2.5 hours. Pretty optimal.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2012)

I voted 4-8 because in Australia, that's about as many comps we get in a year  And I try to attend all of them


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 15, 2012)

If there were that many in the Melbourne CBD each year (about 35 minutes drive for me), I would go to 16+. Atm, I really don't want to miss out on any easy 2x2 scrambles. Also, if I went to 16+ a year, I would probably be less nervous, because I could just say to myself, "it doesn't matter if I fail, I have another comp in 3 weeks time."


----------



## tx789 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been to one in 2010 all the rest in New Zealand since then were 6-8 hours drive and expinsive to get to or the first day of a school holidays or something


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 15, 2012)

This is my first competition year, and I went to three comps. Would do more. One per month would be cool.
The driving time was 30 minutes up to 2.5 hours. Germany ftw


----------



## applemobile (Sep 15, 2012)

NEVER.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 15, 2012)

I mean the question to be more theoretical than "how many comps do you go to in a year?"... how many would you go to?, would is the key word


----------



## applemobile (Sep 15, 2012)

applemobile said:


> NEVER.





CubeRoots said:


> I mean the question to be more theoretical than "how many comps do you go to in a year?"... how many would you go to?, would is the key word



Ok, i change my answer to, ''None.''


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 15, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Ok, i change my answer to, ''None.''



I wasn't actually talking about you , would have quoted if I was


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I already go to 16+ a year



Me too, living in western Europe greatly helps  But I'm probably already close to my limit (going to 20-25 comps a year is nice but I couldn't go to 52).


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 18, 2012)

There are already about 6 per year in the Bay Area, and then factor in Nats/Worlds. I voted 4-8.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd probably go to one every two weeks or so if they were easy enough to get to. I rarely have stuff going on on the weekends and it'd be nice to be a bit more social with my hobby again. Haven't gone to one in ages, though. Just too much going on and too many logistic issues with traveling.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to go abroad for some comps but language barrier and money stops me


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll go to all comps that are held in Melbourne.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I would like to go abroad for some comps but language barrier and money stops me



Money may of course be a problem, but language barrier ? You're not forced to speak all languages of all countries, at least in most of Europe you can easily find people who can speak English decently enough.


----------



## o2gulo (Sep 18, 2012)

I would attend ALL of the comps here in my area. The problem is, there isn't any available comps here near my place, the closest one, is I have to travel hundreds of miles away >_>


----------



## dboeren (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have the time to go to more than a few per year, and probably wouldn't travel more than a couple hours.

Of course, if I was good enough to win I would probably make more effort


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2012)

I'dd go to competitions if I had time at that weekend. So I guess around 15 a year.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Say there were comps within 4 hours of me every weekend, I would probably go once every 2 months. Sometimes I have homework or just wanna hang with friends. Cubing isn't everything. Plus, comps would get boring after a while. I mainly go to hang out with people that have the same interests as me.


----------

